# Boer Buck front legs swollen



## cathyguin (Nov 28, 2012)

I noticed 3 days ago that my 4 year old but looked like he had gotten in the fence and cut up his front right leg, but today he was in the barn when everyone else was out and now both front legs are swollen and have a rash on them.  He did come to the feeder and eat but he is favoring his front feet.  He has been back out of the breading pasture for 3 weeks now and is putting on weight.  Does anyone have any ideas of what this could be?  Just looking at them it looks like a real bad rash that has caused his legs to swell but as i stated I noticed 1 legs 3 days ago and just assumed he had gotten into a fence and now with both legs I know that is not the case.  Dont want to wait till he gets down before I start some kind of treatment.  
Thanks, Cathy Guin


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 28, 2012)

is it just by his knees? or does it start at his pasterns and works its way up, like hair lose with lots of scabs in and around the hair that is still there? 

Are you sure it was an injury, or you just assumed it was? like open cuts and scraps??

Leg mites can really make their legs look rough and very scabby and rashy. 

If it is for sure an injury with swelling, scrapes and cuts, then I would consider antibiotics and maybe even dexamethazone for the swelling(that is RX).  
A vet check may be in order.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> is it just by his knees? or does it start at his pasterns and works its way up, like hair lose with lots of scabs in and around the hair that is still there?
> 
> Are you sure it was an injury, or you just assumed it was? like open cuts and scraps??
> 
> ...


x2


----------

